# Algae/Mucous Question?



## Talmon Firestone (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone, I've asked this question in my Pandorarium project threat but no one has responded yet.

I have a couple of flame moss control group experiments I'm running to get a feel for growing aquatic moss.

In one of my control groups that is one I keep in direct sunlight, I have hair algae AND some kind of strange, significantly substantial to the touch mucous growing. 

Does ANYONE know what the mucous is? Here's a pic!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is hard to say with it out of the water, but my guess would be snail eggs.


----------



## Talmon Firestone (Jan 28, 2010)

It can't be snail eggs as these control groups are over a month old now and this mucous is appearing ONLY in one of the four groups (3 now... I actually lost one in a "tragic" gravity induced accident). hehe

That ball of mucous looks exactly the same in water as it does in the picture.

I wish I still had my old microscope set from my childhood... I'd LOVE to look at the mucous close up!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Might be some kind of harmless bacteria or fungus-y thing.

I've had some of it appear in my tank before which looked like a hippo with a cold sneezed straight into the tank but it disappeared after a little while on its own. 

I don't really know what it is but I've read somewhere that it commonly forms on new pieces of driftwood and such.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

my guess would be some sort of bacteria


----------

